# Internetverbindung mit Netcologne



## Acid_Risk (11. Februar 2005)

Hi 

 Ich habe Suse Linux 9.1 und will eine internetverbindung (Netcologne Multikabel )aufbauen. Das modem ist per netzwerkkarte, die linux erkennt verbunden.  Ich habe versucht unter Yast eine neue Dsl verbindung herzustellen bin aber gnadenlos gescheitert !  Habt oder hattet ihr das gleiche problem oder wisst  ihr wie man es löst?

 mfG

Acid_Risk@Yahoo.de


----------



## Sinac (11. Februar 2005)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Was sagen die Logs?


----------



## Acid_Risk (11. Februar 2005)

immer das gleiche can´t connect .....


----------



## _schlaubi_ (12. Februar 2005)

hast du denn dns- server eingetragen Daran hats bei mir gescheitert...


----------

